# UTI and bladder Infections



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Are UTI s and bladder infections a common occurrence in vizslas? Once they have had one, will they reoccur? Is there an age specific time frame for this? What have the meds given been and have you found them effective?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its been so long ago that I don't remember what meds the vet prescribed. Lucy had one at about 4 months old, and June had one at around a year old. If I remember right Junes was after a heat cycle, and neither was reoccurring.
I did make sure they finished all medicine. Even though the vet said it wasn't necessary in most cases, I had a urine sample (possibly blood work) done to verify that she was completely recovered from it. 

A lot of these dogs are so stoic, that you don't realize there is a problem until its bad.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Females are more likely to get one than males. Whether they're likely to have reoccurring UTIs depends on the cause. Sometimes it's an anatomy problem and sometimes it's from having to hold it in too long, cross-contamination from diarrhea, dehydration, etc. I'd say puppies and seniors are the most susceptible. 

I'm also having a hard time remembering which antibiotic was prescribed, but I believe it was amoxicillin, and yes it was effective.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Metacam given orally by srynge and Clavaseptin given in a pill. The Metacam I think we had for 4 or 5 days and that acts as an anti inflammatory and the Clavaseptin is an antibiotic. We are just finishing.
She seems fully recovered but I worry about her getting it again. and yes they are really stoic and it was hard to figure it out and take her to the vet until she was yelping every time she went. She also drank a lot of water and peed an awful lot. But not knowing what is normal for a vizsla( or my own dog), I would not have figured it out and taken her to the vet.
Debating looking into pet insurance for her.......


----------

